# OZ and Terry Root



## practicallyostensible (Mar 19, 2007)

So, I was surfing the web (instead of studying my for ever impending finals) and realized that the OZ greenhouses are a 30 minute drive from my parent's home. Now, I know Terry only does wholesale but does anyone know if he ever opens his greenhouses? Has anyone dealt with him personally? I can't find any information on him. I am a too little to shy to call or email, but I have so many Orchid Zone plants, I would love to meet him and take a look at his operation the next time I am visiting home.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry I've only gotten plants 2nd hand from OZ.


----------



## John D. (Mar 19, 2007)

related thread

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3043&highlight=zone


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 19, 2007)

John D. said:


> related thread
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3043&highlight=zone



Thanks. Strange-- doesn't seem like your typical orchid person, well, at least the vast majority that I've had the pleasure of dealing with.  I'll send an email just for kicks.


----------



## Rick Barry (Mar 19, 2007)

I think a few things should be said in Terry's defense. While it is true that he doesn't open his greenhouses to the public, he receives visitors on a very regular basis. Don't assume he is the unfriendly sort, he just chooses to retain control over who he entertains. It's really no different than choosing who is allowed to 'drop in' at one's home. 

Terry decided long ago to be strictly wholesale. In doing so he decided to forego such hassles as submitting sales taxes to the state, employing sales personnel, and living with the losses associated with breakage and theft. In addition, the lack of retail sales allows him to shut it down over weekends and on holidays, leaving Terry time for his other interests.

The Zone is effectively an orchid factory. How many production facilities in other industries are both open to the public and set up for retail sales? Even in the orchid industry many of the larger nurseries are closed to the public except for well-defined sales areas. 

Regards,
Rick


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 19, 2007)

Even Willy Wonka opened his doors to a select few...I guess I have to go check my plants for a golden ticket. It's a shame that he doesn't do an open house every few months. It is his chocolate factory, I mean orchid nursery, though. oke: 

hehe...the snozzberries taste like snozzberries!


----------



## Heather (Mar 19, 2007)

Scooby5757 said:


> Even Willy Wonka opened his doors to a select few...I guess I have to go check my plants for a golden ticket.



Yeah, but that was only *5* golden tickets. And look what happened to the majority of the winners!?! 


I don't think really that anyone was dissing Terry, but I think people see great crosses coming out of there and want them and don't realize that he really isn't a retail operation. 

Anyone who has bought for a retail org. knows that you can't just go into a show room and buy one bar of soap. It's just not how he chooses to work. 
But, there isn't a lot of info out there about how he works so it causes some confusion among people who want OZ crosses. 

At least that's how I interpret it.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 19, 2007)

Heather said:


> I just don't get the idea that Terry wants to deal with hobbyist growers. It's just not his thing, from what I understand.



I don't think anyone here is judging him for his choice to operate purely wholesale. It kind of fascinates me that someone who plays such a large part in this business is mentioned relatively little-- especially considering the element of community which, in my opinion, is responsible for the current prevalence, honesty, and overall quality of this trade.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 19, 2007)

You have to respect his position of not selling resale. By doing so he protects the sales of his wholesale customers. If you want plants from OZ ask your favorite orchid suppliers to buy from him and offer them for resale.
Otherwise he would easily compete with his own customers sales.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 19, 2007)

Rick Barry said:


> How many production facilities in other industries are both open to the public and set up for retail sales?



Not to get off topic, but this comment, combined with the whole Willy Wonka thing reminded me of the JellyBelly factory. It's in Fairfield CA, if you get a chance, go.

Seriously though, I don't think that anyone is wanting Terry to sell retail. I think people are just curious to see what's it like in there and get a little more information, as was said a few times.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 19, 2007)

The book "Orchid Fever" has a little section describing his operation.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2007)

If i ever make it to Cali and have a day when I'm not at a tournament I would love to go there...


----------



## DavidH (Mar 20, 2007)

Having spent a day with Terry about 3 weeks ago, I found him to be a very warm person with many diverse interests. I was honored that he took several hours out of his day to show me around and answer questions and, yes, I bought several plants from him.

His focus is simply on the growing and breeding of orchids. He's been in the business for so long that he doesn't care for the day to day retail operations nor the politics of orchid judging. He knows what quality is and isn't and if someone wants to take his products for judging, they are welcome to.

If you visit his greenhouse (and, yes, I did receive an invitation with Terry's approval via a friend who buys from him) just remember one simple rule: a person's greenhouse is just like their home, so treat is as such and respect whatever rules they have.


----------

